# Re: Bank



## Janetp (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: Bank*

Hi, can you open a bank account in Cyprus even if you are still in the UK.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2013)

The simple answer is no. You need to be in place and give proof of your identity

Anders


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

We had to be in Cyprus to open ours


----------



## Janetp (Jan 24, 2013)

We are moving iver next year but coming over this year for 3 weeks, so was just wondering if we could do it when we come over this year. Also what proof of identity do we need to open it. Thank you


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

I think (and don't quote) we took passport and a couple of utility bills from UK residence


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2013)

Janetp said:


> We are moving iver next year but coming over this year for 3 weeks, so was just wondering if we could do it when we come over this year. Also what proof of identity do we need to open it. Thank you


You can open a bank account when you come over on vacation. Normally passport and a utility bill is enough.

Remember it is up to the bank to open the account as long as you have no address in Cyprus but considering the current state of the banks they will be interested with all money they can get.

Anders


----------



## Janetp (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Janetp (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you, just trying to get as much info as I can


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes, as has been said, proof of Identity such as your passport and proof of residence such as utility bills is all you need.


----------



## Janetp (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks Veronica


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

SWJ said:


> I think (and don't quote) we took passport and a couple of utility bills from UK residence


I opened an account on a holiday 2 years before I moved out, passport and 2 UK utility bills is all it takes.


----------



## Janetp (Jan 24, 2013)

thank you


----------

